# Halloween 2011 - What are YOU gonna be?!



## GiggleFairy

Too cute! Can't wait to see pics. I'm not certain what I'm going to be yet. My daughter and I usually pair up when she goes TOT'ing. In her early years she was a dalmation, I was Cruela. We were vampires, witches, etc. She's been throwing around Lydia and me Beetlejuice. I don't mind cross dressing for Halloween. *snicker* *snicker*

Last year for her party I was a fortune teller. Pulled out one of my Baladi bellydancing dresses, which was perfect. If I go to an adult party, I'm usually something else. I've gotten two witch costumes this year to add to my collections, so if all else fails I can don one of those to hand out candy.

Hmmmm . . . . decisions, decisions!


----------



## MissMandy

I'm going to be a cowgirl this year.....and hubby is gonna be the horse I ride!  LOL I want to keep it simple so I can focus more on decor this year. Btw, does anyone know of any websites for cheap cowboy boots?


----------



## Mitch

I'm going to be a dinosaur. RRrrrAAHHH!!!


----------



## DeathDealer

I might try to finish my Resident Evil Kaplan costume, but I think it would be too hot. 



MissMandy said:


> I'm going to be a cowgirl this year.....and hubby is gonna be the horse I ride!  LOL I want to keep it simple so I can focus more on decor this year. Btw, does anyone know of any websites for cheap cowboy boots?


Try http://store.cowtownboots.com/

These are both men's boots, as the women's seem to be more expensive, but the first pair gives info for converting to women's sizes. I guess the conversion should work for the others as well.

here is a pair for $49.95
http://store.cowtownboots.com/Products/2802-All-Leather-Roper/41

or you can go with work boots for 39.95
http://store.cowtownboots.com/Justin-Georgia-Cowtown-Work-Boots/23


----------



## MissMandy

Thanks for the link, DeathDealer  Those are a bit out of my price range, but it's good to see what's out there and get some ideas. Worse comes to worse, I'll just get a cheap pair work boots from Walmart or something lol. I just wanted that authentic boot look cuz I'll be wearing a demin mini skirt, so the boots will be very visible..to say the least.


----------



## BunnyMummy

I'm going as my avatar! Though I may creep it up a little more.


----------



## Tumblindice

If the rabbits around here don't stay out of my gardens, I may go as that famous wabbit killer Elmer Fudd!


----------



## GiggleFairy

LMAO! . . . . . .


I killed the wabbit! Killed the wabbbbbiiiiiiitttt!


----------



## joossa

Leatherface as usual. 

...I hope my mask is doing okay in storage....


----------



## Tumblindice

GiggleFairy said:


> LMAO! . . . . . .
> 
> 
> I killed the wabbit! Killed the wabbbbbiiiiiiitttt!


Too funny GF!


----------



## GiggleFairy

LOL! Now I'm going to have that stuck in my head all day.


----------



## Rikki

I haven't really started thinking about it yet (shock!) but early thoughts are going to Alice and the Mad Hatter. I put together an idea for an alternative style Alice for my blog last year and started throwing together a Hatter costume for my husband (a mash up of Burton's and the one from the SyFy channel movie). I may flesh that idea out and go in that direction.

BUT I haven't talked to hubby about it yet and he may have an idea of his own. The other option I'm thinking is to expand on our pirate costumes that were thrown together back in Nov/Dec for a Pirates vs Ninjas party.


----------



## DeathDealer

MissMandy said:


> Thanks for the link, DeathDealer  Those are a bit out of my price range, but it's good to see what's out there and get some ideas. Worse comes to worse, I'll just get a cheap pair work boots from Walmart or something lol. I just wanted that authentic boot look cuz I'll be wearing a demin mini skirt, so the boots will be very visible..to say the least.


Here is a place that has some used boots that are cheaper, though with shipping they may be too expensive.

http://tacksolutions.shoprw.com/home.php?cat=622&sort=price&sort_direction=0


----------



## obcessedwithit

MissMandy said:


> I'm going to be a cowgirl this year.....and hubby is gonna be the horse I ride!  LOL I want to keep it simple so I can focus more on decor this year. Btw, does anyone know of any websites for cheap cowboy boots?


Check the thrift stores. they usually always have cowboy boots


----------



## Haunted Dogs

I really have a hard time when it comes to costumes. I usually have about 5 mins to get my costume on, so have to keep things very simple. We host a party, and that's about all the time I ever end up getting! 

This year, our party will actually fall on our 34th anniversary. I really think it'd be cool to maybe be a zombie bride, but since I have so little time for putting on makeup (and I'm a novice at face painting) I'm a bit intimidated. I also don't want to spend much on a thrift store dress, but am a bit hesitant to trash my own wedding dress, although I don't expect it to ever get worn again anyway. 

Any suggestions? I doubt if I could get my hubby to go as a zombie bridesgroom. We may have been married for 34years, but that doesn't mean we agree on things!


----------



## scarey

Sally from the nightmare before christmas!


----------



## DeathDealer

I finally saw Tron Legacy and have decided to do an outfit from that. Right now, I am working on a young Kevin Flynn outfit.


----------



## TheCostumer

The Ugly Duchess

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...er-ugly-duchess-picture40755-ugly-duchess.jpg


----------



## piraticalstyle

No clue. None whatsoever. Haven't even attempted to think about it. Not sure I have it in me to come up with something new this year, so I may pull an old favorite out of storage.


----------



## Monroe58

I'm having a baby in two months, so we plan on throwing a 'small' dinner party instead of our usual blowout. 

I was thinking we should go as vampires and dress baby in a little baby bat costume, BUT, now I'm thinking since it's a dinner party, maybe the cute way to go would be as the Stephens family from Bewitched!

Hubby can wear a classic 60s suit/tie, simple. I can wear a 60s style cocktail dress, flip out my hair, do winged eyeliner, and twitch my nose, simple. Baby can just be baby, simple. Darrin, Samantha, Tabitha.

It just seems like an easy way to go, but creative enough. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## GiggleFairy

I love the idea Monroe. We're on a Bewitched kick in our household right now. I've ordered the Bewitched series for my little one. She's seen the Bewitched with Nicole Kidman and Will Farrell a MILLION times, so I'm introducing her to the original. Just ordered them this past week.

How many guests are you expecting? Maybe you can either ask them to dress up as a character from the show or assign a character to them if they're willing.


----------



## combatmed1

Going with a priest outfit......Well with a few changes.......Shredding the chest of the robe and applying a latex pentagram to my chest that looks like it was cut into flesh (thank you Spirit).......The back of the robe is getting shredded also to make room for my jumbo latex demon wings (once again thank you Spirit).......Long, sharp black fingernails......Black full eye contacts.........and a generous helping of liquid latex to give me that O' so diseased look.......Oh and I can't forget about my custom dental appliances (thank you Matt, my favorite orthodontist)


----------



## Monroe58

GiggleFairy said:


> I love the idea Monroe. We're on a Bewitched kick in our household right now. I've ordered the Bewitched series for my little one. She's seen the Bewitched with Nicole Kidman and Will Farrell a MILLION times, so I'm introducing her to the original. Just ordered them this past week.
> 
> How many guests are you expecting? Maybe you can either ask them to dress up as a character from the show or assign a character to them if they're willing.


Loving that Bewitched kick!  

We're expecting 20-ish? I think? Still not sure. Will make final determination post-birth! I think that may be too many guests to assign characters...That's okay, though. As long as we've got it pretty simple, I'm happy!


----------



## Monroe58

combatmed1 said:


> Going with a priest outfit......Well with a few changes.......Shredding the chest of the robe and applying a latex pentagram to my chest that looks like it was cut into flesh (thank you Spirit).......The back of the robe is getting shredded also to make room for my jumbo latex demon wings (once again thank you Spirit).......Long, sharp black fingernails......Black full eye contacts.........and a generous helping of liquid latex to give me that O' so diseased look.......Oh and I can't forget about my custom dental appliances (thank you Matt, my favorite orthodontist)


SO jealous you're doing both the contacts and the dental appliances...I only wish I could do that this year! I will wait to do it for a few more years; sounds like you have a GREAT costume!!


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton

My son and I are going as Cowboys and my wife and daughter are going as Indians (that's Cattle Ranchers and Native Americans for you under 40 crowd).

No particular reason, perhaps because I saw the trailer for Cowboys vs Aliens recently.


----------



## Trex

I am in the process of finishing two Mummy costumes for the kids....many hours of adhereing strips of tea stained cloth to foundation garments...I think I will be done tonight!! My hubby is going as Plague Doctor, mask is in process, must find coat?? And as usual I am the last one to start on a costume...I am thinking of doing a more classic Halloween costume this year like Bride of Frankenstein or Vampire or witch???


----------



## just_Tim

well last year i said i was going to be something, and i ended up being something 110 % different loll. This year for sure im trying to pick between 2 things, first one is the guy from the horror movie called The Hills Run Red, would be very simple but creepy. The other is just a crazy looking insane butcher loll, so one or the other. Im a bigger dude so none of the store bought costumes fit me good,so I need to by different clothing items from different places to make a full costume. If i do the crazy butcher one i have seen 3 masks already that would work great, so im sure around Aug, I will decide for sure between those


----------



## TrickRTreater

Jason Voorhees. Specifically part 3.

I've got the ash gray pants and the work boots already.

Now all I need is the olive green long sleeve work shirt, machete, the latex Part 3 Hood, and the Part 3 Hockey Mask.

Machete will be the easiest of all that stuff, since it's only 5 bucks at Harbor Freight(and yes it will be a REAL machete, Halloween machetes look like crap, and yes I will be dulling the blade).


----------



## GiggleFairy

Exactly HOW will you be dulling that blade TrickRTreater???


----------



## TrickRTreater

GiggleFairy said:


> Exactly HOW will you be dulling that blade TrickRTreater???



In high, horny teenager's bodies.


No but seriously, my dad has a bench grinder, and it's actually a very simple process.

Grind the blade head on first, right down the center of the edge. What that does is it dulls the ORIGINAL edge, but creates two more. In a kind of box, square shape.

After that, what you need to do is make a rounded, side to side motion over the grinding wheel back and forth along the entire edge of the blade.

And in no time at all, you have a completely safe, dulled machete. Ready to use.

Also, if you don't have a bench grinder, just go to a tool store, and get a big metal file, preferably with a handle. Do the same technique as described above, and it does the exact same thing.


----------



## mrhamilton234

Something to coincide with my haunt theme (Haunted farm), so maybe a ghostly farmer (With a scythe).


----------



## Laurie S.

TrickRTreater said:


> In high, horny teenager's bodies.


I'm so wrong for thinking that hilarious.


----------



## Laurie S.

I'm going to be one of Dexter's victims. All I need is Saran Wrap and plastic sheeting...in strategic places...


----------



## Xane

TrickRTreater said:


> In high, horny teenager's bodies.


Yeah... zombies dull the blade too slowly.



TrickRTreater said:


> And in no time at all, you have a completely safe, dulled machete. Ready to use.


Uh-huh. Try whacking someone with the "safe, dulled machete". Dulled yes, safe... er... maybe.


----------



## MHooch

Well, since we are having the theme Heroes and Villains, I want to be my all-time-favorite-movie heroine, Marge Gunderson:

http://withfriendship.com/images/c/11494/Fargo-film-picture.gif

I'm sure I'll have to lose the coat early on, ( too hot) but I"m planning on a whole Sheriff's uniform underneath so no problem. I've already done an internet search and I must admit I find it a _little_ disturbing that I can get the whole ball of wax (pants, shirt, tie, patches, badges, belts, boots, hat) online. No wonder it is so easy for ne'er-do-wells to impersonate police officers!!! But good for me, I guess, for an authentic costume. 

Oh, and by the way, Marge is very pregnant in the movie!! Fun! I have had this costume in my head for years, and am so excited about being able to do it. Yah, you betcha!!


----------



## MHooch

Laurie S. said:


> I'm so wrong for thinking that hilarious.


You and me both, sweetie!!


----------



## TrickRTreater

Laurie S. said:


> I'm so wrong for thinking that hilarious.





MHooch said:


> You and me both, sweetie!!


I'm glad you both thought it was funny. That's what I was aiming for.


----------



## GiggleFairy

TrickRTreater said:


> In high, horny teenager's bodies.
> 
> 
> No but seriously, my dad has a bench grinder, and it's actually a very simple process.
> 
> Grind the blade head on first, right down the center of the edge. What that does is it dulls the ORIGINAL edge, but creates two more. In a kind of box, square shape.
> 
> After that, what you need to do is make a rounded, side to side motion over the grinding wheel back and forth along the entire edge of the blade.
> 
> And in no time at all, you have a completely safe, dulled machete. Ready to use.
> 
> Also, if you don't have a bench grinder, just go to a tool store, and get a big metal file, preferably with a handle. Do the same technique as described above, and it does the exact same thing.



Sounds like the teenagers' bodies would be much easier.


----------



## TrickRTreater

GiggleFairy said:


> Sounds like the teenagers' bodies would be much easier.



I think so too.

And, as luck would have it, there's a Crystal Lake housing complex right down the street from me.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

my friend is having a Witch theme party of I am going to be a witch that is terrible at being a witch, a disaster witch, like her experiments have blown up in her face and all over her dress.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Cute beautifulnightmare! Can't wait to see photos of what you come up with.


----------



## Biggie

Something I can run in, I am tired of kids outrunning me because of my costume. So I will it will be a zombie( slider ), or I will be making a lightweight wraith costume.


----------



## MalmeyStudios

Id like to attempt a Godzilla but Im not sure i have enough time :-(


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton

MalmeyStudios said:


> Id like to attempt a Godzilla but Im not sure i have enough time :-(



Oh! if you do please post some picks.
My son wanted to be Godzilla last year and I couldn't find anything to buy or any ideas online to make something.


----------



## RedSonja

Would it be bad if i did a store bought costume this year??...I have no idea what to do and I usually start working on it by this time of the year! And plus, don't think I'll have the time this year.


----------



## DorkQuixote

Indiana Jones!!! I just finished making my own bullwhip and now I just have to get the rest of the costume together.
And the hard part... Getting my wife to dress up with me. I want her to go as Marion and for our four month old to be the golden fertility idol... 
Any suggestions on how to make the latter would much appreciated.


----------



## solares07

i have no idea!!?? something gory and scary! any ideas!?


----------



## TrickRTreater

Getting my machete tomorrow. Actually kinda excited.

After that, all that's left is the shirt, the hock, and the hood.

I'm halfway done!


----------



## scary1215

peter rottentail


----------



## PollyCarbon

Zombie Nancy as part of a couple (Zombie Sid Vicious & Nancy Spungen).


----------



## Uruk-Hai

This year I'm giving my zombie outfit a rest (he'll become a static prop) as it was just too hard to see and move around. Small eyeholes and no glasses means limited visibility that's blurry - not a good combination at night!

Soooooooo, my idea is to build a 9-12' tall stalkaround costume that will be easy to slip on and off and I can wander at will and be able to see/hear out of. I'm going with a standard backpack/PVC frame but am thinking of mounting the head directly to a construction helmet and not the frame so I have a full range of realistic movement. For a design I'm planning on creating sort of an Evil Dead spirit of the forest/wendigo idea. I figure I'll haunt the front area in around the scarecrow. I can be standing in amongst the cornstalks and they'll think I'm only a prop but then I can move out to scare them down the street! Here's a quick photo layout I did up...


----------



## HalloweeNut Productions

Voodoo Zombie!!!


----------



## halloween71

Mermaid is the plan.


----------



## Ophelia

For Halloween night, I'm thinking of doing a Donna Reed/Stepford wife kind of thing. I've been joking that I had moved to Stepford, as this neighborhood looked a little too perfect. The kind where I expected synchronized lawn mowing on Saturday mornings.

Anyway, I'll decorate the yard as usual, but I'll go with the too perfect wife costume. Quite disturbing for some(hopefully), and not too scary for any little ones. It will all be depending on how you interpret it.

For any parties(not sure if we'll throw one this year yet), I'll just pull out one of my past costumes. I've got a meerkat costume for DD, but I need to come up with something else too. The devil costume I had hoped to use is already a bit too small, so that's out.  DH is finally starting to get his own ideas, but I'm expecting he'll be pulling out his pith helmet to accompany the meerkat costume, for other times, I know he hasn't thought about it yet.


----------



## Faery_Tales

I'm torn this year. I wanted to do Draco Malfoy, but I wasn't sure I could pull it off without doing a female version. With my body type you can definitely tell I'm a woman, so being a boy would look weird, and a girl version would be too cutesy. 

I was a vampire last year and I loved it, so I was thinking a witch. Everyone does that though...

I'm a huge fan of the A Song of Ice and Fire novels (Game of Thrones on HBO) so maybe Cersei or Sansa.

Ultimately I think I'm going to do a zombie prom costume on Saturday night, and on Halloween have a small get together at my apartment and wear a witch costume.

Or Pirates! Yeah, pirates would be fun.


----------



## Nightmare-Dude

Zombie hunter/ Nard Dog (The Office)


----------



## taco183

being leatherface and I'll be getting the tommy2.0 mask frome adison


----------



## kallie

I was thinking about being Frida Kahlo. I don't know if that uni-brow is spooky enough

Maybe a zombie Frida Kahlo??


----------



## kallie

Love it!! What will your husband be??



MHooch said:


> Well, since we are having the theme Heroes and Villains, I want to be my all-time-favorite-movie heroine, Marge Gunderson:
> 
> http://withfriendship.com/images/c/11494/Fargo-film-picture.gif
> 
> I'm sure I'll have to lose the coat early on, ( too hot) but I"m planning on a whole Sheriff's uniform underneath so no problem. I've already done an internet search and I must admit I find it a _little_ disturbing that I can get the whole ball of wax (pants, shirt, tie, patches, badges, belts, boots, hat) online. No wonder it is so easy for ne'er-do-wells to impersonate police officers!!! But good for me, I guess, for an authentic costume.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, Marge is very pregnant in the movie!! Fun! I have had this costume in my head for years, and am so excited about being able to do it. Yah, you betcha!!


----------



## BunnyMack

My daughter has requested I make her a Hermione Granger costume and either Neville or Malfoy for her little brother (he is Neville when they play
but looks more Malfoy-ish) so I'll probably be someone from Harry potter also. I was thinking Bellatrix would be fun. Or Dolores Umbridge (shudder...she is so evil!)
My kids are spoiled and expect hand made costumes every year. And I love it!


----------



## GiggleFairy

BunnyMack, that's one regret I have. My mother is a master seamstress, so I never learned to sew. I had the attitude growing up, "Why bother when my mother can make it 100 times faster and a million times better!?!" Now I regret that attitude. If I was only a fraction as good as she . . . .


----------



## MHooch

kallie said:


> Love it!! What will your husband be??


he hasn't decided yet, kallie, but is thinking about resurrecting a costume he did a good few years back...Captain Hook. It was one of our favorites, he looked absolutely fabulous, with the red coat, lacey ascot and cuffs, buckle shoes, long curly black hair and moustache, the whole bit. Oh, yeah, and the hook!


----------



## BunnyMack

Well, I'm hardly a master haha. In fact I didn't learn to sew until about 3 years ago. before that my daughters costumes were made using a lot of hot glue and whatever I could find around the house. She's only 7 but she'll be getting a sewing machine for her next birthday because she really wants to learn. I figure it'll give us something to bond over before she's old enough to think I'm totally lame haha


----------



## Mastermind

Last year I was Anubis. The costume was bought and the mask was made out of paper mache, clay, and felt. It's hard to see in these pics, but there are eye holes. I love that costume, but I think I'm going with a vampire from the 1500's or somewhere around that era.


Here are some pics from last year's:

View attachment 16876


View attachment 16877


----------



## GDfreak

Kinda thinking about being Glen from Seed of Chucky. Not a huge fan of the movie but I really like the character a lot. Make-up would be a lot of fun and an excuse to by big contacts


----------



## WickedWitchJessabel

I'm going to be a prom date from hell. I got a hot pink prom dress for 10 bucks at a secondhand store, which I'm going to tear up and make better.  I'm going to wear my leather bomber jacket over it with fishnet stockings and combat boots. And of course, I'll have to find a date. I think I'm going to drag a skeleton around by a bowtie.


----------



## GiggleFairy

WickedWitchJessabel said:


> And of course, I'll have to find a date. I think I'm going to drag a skeleton around by a bowtie.


Cute! (Your costume sounds great as well.)


----------



## talkingcatblues

Mastermind, that Anubis costume is awesome in the original sense of the world. Nice photos, too.


----------



## talkingcatblues

Last year I was going to go as Paul the Octopus, from the World Cup. Then Paul died right before Halloween, so I switched it to Saint Paul the Octopus. It was a pretty hastily put-together costume, though, and it pretty much fell apart. 

This year I feel like a dead bird. So that is what I will be.


----------



## Dullahan

Last year I was off the hook when it came to "Couples Costumes" (My girl and her friend dressed as two different versions of Lady GaGa) but this year we are back to it (YAK!) Anyways she wants to be a 20's flapper or starlet so she wanted me to match something to it. Right now I am leaning toward "Babe Ruth" as he was known to run around with a lot of women. 

Anyone in the group a Welder (professional or garage) I am looking for a website that has a section of welding caps. Welding caps look similar to the short brim ball caps of early baseball and don't cost 200 dollars because they say "Throwback"!!


----------



## OMGDan

I was toying with the idea of Dr. Decker from Nightbreed










but its kinda faded on me now, been meaning to be ash from The Evil Dead series for years but don't think it'll be this year either

not sure yet


----------



## Antidaeophobia

I'm going as a Wendigo http://www.monstropedia.org/index.php?title=Wendigo this year unless I dont have the money for my costume then I'm using my go-to zombie costume.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Swamp zombie for me, but I'm really not happy with the mask and would like to rework the entire costume. On the other hand, I've not found any masks that I really liked under $500. Which with all the other projects soaking up funds, means it probably won't happen this year.


----------



## dionicia

I'm going to be the same thing I was last year. Exhausted.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

dionicia said:


> I'm going to be the same thing I was last year. Exhausted.


Lol! Yeah, that too


----------



## RunawayOctober

MissMandy said:


> I'm going to be a cowgirl this year.....and hubby is gonna be the horse I ride!  LOL I want to keep it simple so I can focus more on decor this year. Btw, does anyone know of any websites for cheap cowboy boots?


Amazon usually has something under $30ish, depending on the look you want. 
And thrift stores, for sure. 
--

REALLY not sure what to do this year. I usually make all my own costumes, but displeasure with my body makes me hate the costumes too. LOL. I do like the fortune teller idea though... 

I am totally in love with these, but no idea on a costume to go with. Any ideas?


----------



## DarkManDustin

idk yet. still sifting thu options. if I can find it cheap, may be scarecrow ghostface. i have these fangs that u can let up and down using a tongue bar. may be a modern vamp. may get a crow mask and wear grim reaper robe, black gloves, and a scythe. may be the headless horseman. get a pumpkin mask, black armor, and a sword. dess in black with a cape. maybe the forum mascot. any ideas? thanks.


----------



## killerhaunts

RunawayOctober said:


> I am totally in love with these, but no idea on a costume to go with. Any ideas?


*This one is from the Anime Bleach so it would probably look weird to anyone who actually knows what it is to not wear the costume that goes with it. Sorta like if You wore a Jason mask with a kimono ... :O But if ya like it go ahead and have fun!*


----------



## RunawayOctober

killerhaunts said:


> *This one is from the Anime Bleach so it would probably look weird to anyone who actually knows what it is to not wear the costume that goes with it. Sorta like if You wore a Jason mask with a kimono ... :O But if ya like it go ahead and have fun!*


Yeah, that's the problem, most of my group would, or at least have an inkling. I just don't think I could pull it off with my... figure. Not well anyway. Still trying to convince my husband to be Edward Elric from FMA, but he's technically way too tall for that.


----------



## stormygirl84

I think I'll probably go with my old stand-by, a witch. I have a lovely 
black dress from last year that goes beautifully with my hat and purple-and-black striped stockings.

I just don't think I'll have the time or energy for creating something new this year. My husband and I are having our "wedding" reception on October 15, so planning that comes first. (We actually got married last October, but because all of his family lives out of state we decided to have a small JP ceremony with just our parents last year, and we'd host a reception on our anniversary this year, so his multitude of aunts, uncles and cousins could have time to plan a trip out here.)


----------



## Xane

RunawayOctober said:


> Yeah, that's the problem, most of my group would, or at least have an inkling. I just don't think I could pull it off with my... figure. Not well anyway. Still trying to convince my husband to be Edward Elric from FMA, but he's technically way too tall for that.


_"Who're you calling so small you can't see him without a magnifying glass!?"_

Heh, I keep planning on getting in better shape and going as Scar from FMA. I think doing the Grand Arcanum tattoo would be a fun difficult project.


----------



## Mr_Awful

If all goes well, I'm going to be Jason Voorhees from "Freddy vs. Jason".


----------



## RunawayOctober

Xane said:


> _"Who're you calling so small you can't see him without a magnifying glass!?"_
> 
> Heh, I keep planning on getting in better shape and going as Scar from FMA. I think doing the Grand Arcanum tattoo would be a fun difficult project.


That would be difficult. To make it look good at least, and then keep it on all night. Maybe some kind of sleeve.


----------



## halloweencreature

I've been thinking of doing some sort of a "Nazi Zombie" soldier, but a girl soldier of course! 

View attachment 17124


----------



## halloween71

Ordered my mermaid tail.


----------



## c910andace

I have a witch costume but I may get adventurous and make Martha Stewarts Raven costume with a fabric tag that will say nevermore to attach to my reticule.
http://www.marthastewart.com/sites/...b/special_issues/2000/ft_00halloween89_xl.jpg


----------



## HalloweenChick

I love the "Nazi Zombie" soldier! That is great I have yet to see one of those yet! I was a peacock last year. I'm thinking I may do a flamingo (as long as I stay in the gym) http://www.halloweenandcostumes.com/p-6827-sexy-flamingo-adult-costume.aspx or I may go with the mad hatter! It is SOOO beautiful! I just love it! http://www.halloweenandcostumes.com/p-7399-sexy-deluxe-tea-party-hatter-adult-costume.aspx


----------



## sweetdiggity

I have no idea yet. Last year I was "girl in hoodie with pencil stuck in head". lol
I just wore regular clothes and didn't feel like dressing up with everything else that was going on. So to show my spirit somehow I got one of those accessories that you glue on your head. A bloody pencil wound - looked good and a few kids thought it was real. lol

This year I was thinking of being Ghostface to scare the trick or treaters, but I'm not really sure yet. I think a lot of people will be that...


----------



## DarkManDustin

I was Ghostface last year. I got the packaged costume, the knife, and gloves for about thirty bucks. be warned, though. the packaged deal comes with a hoode robe with seperate face mask and belt. the hood slit somed ontop of my head. Has anyone seen my Jason Ideas post yet? Also, the Ghostface costume made me hot.


----------



## crispyvenom

I can't decide what to be for this year. I'm a big guy (around 6"3/6"4 ish and about 285) Last year I was a scary santa clause in all black, with black hair (I already had a beard) But this year I'm not sure what to be. I want to be something simple, and that I can easily make/purchase, and nothing super gorey, since I'm on candy duty. Any tips?


----------



## DarkManDustin

grow your beard, wear the black hair, and be Hagrid from Harry Potter.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

DarkManDustin said:


> grow your beard, wear the black hair, and be Hagrid from Harry Potter.


Now that would be awesome!


----------



## The Auditor

Dullahan said:


> Anyone in the group a Welder (professional or garage) I am looking for a website that has a section of welding caps. Welding caps look similar to the short brim ball caps of early baseball and don't cost 200 dollars because they say "Throwback"!!


What welding supplies I get, I don't get online. Have a few good local places. That said, this site might fit the bill

http://store.weldingdepot.com/cgi/w...1/op=eq/va=banner_text=/va=banner_image=.html

The black twill one looks like it might do what you want nicely.


----------



## jokersall

I am totally in love with these, but no idea on a costume to go with. Any ideas? 























[/QUOTE]




That looks really familiar for some reason.









This year ill probably be that one guy that has to work. If not I'm going to try and find a lady friend that'll help me debute two characters from the red riding hood movie I'm working on. So ready to finish the script.


----------



## Tumblindice

I'm doing the zombie outbreak response team look.


----------



## Atelier*Motives

jokersall said:


> I am totally in love with these, but no idea on a costume to go with. Any ideas?




I Love the sugar skull make up, and a Super Big fan of Sylvia Ji. Bride and Groom Day of the Dead couple? I have a coffee cozie thats covered with little day of the dead skellies.

I have no idea what I'm going to dress up as this year, hoping to find something me and my little boy can match in, and really hoping to find something that would go well with the halloween display I want to do this year. :/


----------



## jokersall

I thought about being an emo kid but I have a hard time being depressed


----------



## dawright03

RunawayOctober said:


> Amazon usually has something under $30ish, depending on the look you want.
> And thrift stores, for sure.
> --
> 
> REALLY not sure what to do this year. I usually make all my own costumes, but displeasure with my body makes me hate the costumes too. LOL. I do like the fortune teller idea though...
> 
> I am totally in love with these, but no idea on a costume to go with. Any ideas?


We are considering something similar to this look too. The stitched look across the lips is makeup isn't it and not actually lips sewn shut? What is the best way to get the stitched mouth effect as we had considered gluing stitches across the lips but makeup would be so much easier.


----------



## Ophelia

Tumblindice said:


> I'm doing the zombie outbreak response team look.


Tumblin, I think you'll look great with the pink hair.


----------



## Mrs.Lovett

RunawayOctober said:


> That would be difficult. To make it look good at least, and then keep it on all night. Maybe some kind of sleeve.





Xane said:


> _"Who're you calling so small you can't see him without a magnifying glass!?"_
> 
> Heh, I keep planning on getting in better shape and going as Scar from FMA. I think doing the Grand Arcanum tattoo would be a fun difficult project.


Henna tattoo would be the best option I think if your gonna do that big of a fake tat. (Plus if your gentle with it you can show it off for a few days lol) I'm not sure how you'd get all that detail though. Maybe just keep on the Jacket that Scar wears at times? Though I think this guy did a good job.>http://www.cosplay.com/costume/245632/ Maybe try Pride or Armstrong. Good luck!

As for myself I'm not sure who or what I'd go as, I don't know if the haunt I work at will be open this year. The easiest for me to be would (clearly lol) be Mrs.Lovett. But mayhaps Izumi (FMA),a Death Eater or a Vampire. (Not a glittering fairy princess, that wants to be a vamp lol)


----------



## crispyvenom

DarkManDustin said:


> grow your beard, wear the black hair, and be Hagrid from Harry Potter.


This is a great idea! I have a perfect coat to wear with it too! thank you for solving my problem.


----------



## Noelle

DorkQuixote said:


> Indiana Jones!!! I just finished making my own bullwhip and now I just have to get the rest of the costume together.
> And the hard part... Getting my wife to dress up with me. I want her to go as Marion and for our four month old to be the golden fertility idol...
> Any suggestions on how to make the latter would much appreciated.


That would be so cute! (I have no suggestions, just wanted to say I love this idea!)


----------



## MHooch

DorkQuixote said:


> Indiana Jones!!! I just finished making my own bullwhip and now I just have to get the rest of the costume together.
> And the hard part... Getting my wife to dress up with me. I want her to go as Marion and for our four month old to be the golden fertility idol...
> Any suggestions on how to make the latter would much appreciated.


Need to find one of those footie jammie things in gold, and a small gold mask that you can spend all your time on Halloween trying to put on his/her face long enough to take a picture!!!

brilliant idea, BTW


----------



## Darkslide632

I'm doing a Frankenstein stalkabout, using Gore-galore's Freakenstein as inspiration, but with some added special touches to make him my own. A bit more bio-mech.


----------



## Shadowbat

Well, for at least 2 events Ill be sporting my new silicone Freddy mask:


----------



## Tumblindice

Ophelia said:


> Tumblin, I think you'll look great with the pink hair.


Ophelia, I done worse before! 

Real men wear pink!


----------



## Atelier*Motives

I thought the color to wear this season was lavender.  Real men wear and accessorize lavender. Lol


----------



## jokersall

Tumblindice:1111447 said:


> Ophelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin, I think you'll look great with the pink hair.
> 
> 
> 
> Ophelia, I done worse before!
> 
> Real men wear pink!
Click to expand...



Real mean wear skirts. Long live the kilt!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

jokersall said:


> Real mean wear skirts. Long live the kilt!



*...and those manly enough to wear it as it's meant to be!*

Edited for truth! Though I have no idea which box mine is packed in


----------



## Tumblindice

Atelier*Motives said:


> I thought the color to wear this season was lavender.  Real men wear and accessorize lavender. Lol


----------



## joossa

I found my pictures from last year. I worked so hard on it, that I'm doing the same thing this year.


----------



## Ophelia

Okay, so how about this...

Tumblin, you dress as a member of the zombie outbreak response team with pink hair, and a pink kilt, with lavender accessories. 

Ophelia


----------



## sweetdiggity

joossa said:


> I found my pictures from last year. I worked so hard on it, that I'm doing the same thing this year.


Awesome costume!!! That looks really cool. My cousin has that same chainsaw. Love it!


----------



## jokersall

Raven's Hollow Cemetary:1111549 said:


> jokersall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real mean wear skirts. Long live the kilt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *...and those manly enough to wear it as it's meant to be!*
> 
> Edited for truth! Though I have no idea which box mine is packed in
Click to expand...


I'm afraid to wear mine properly. One good wind gust and off to jail I go


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

jokersall said:


> I'm afraid to wear mine properly. One good wind gust and off to jail I go


No worries, I'm pretty sure they don't arrest people for clothing failures due to acts of nature. Or, at least they don't arrest celebrity's for it...and they do it on purpose


----------



## TrickRTreater

Oh I found online the PERFECT foam latex facial prosthetic for me part 3 costume. I couldnt believe how perfect it was. Even more excited now.


----------



## HKitten

This year, I'm Hermione from Harry Potter 

Last year I was Red Riding Hood and the year before that, a Pirate Wench. Most of my costumes fit in with my boyfriend, he was a Pirate and the Big Bad Wolf respectively, and this year he's going to be Snape.


----------



## Atelier*Motives

jokersall said:


> I'm afraid to wear mine properly. One good wind gust and off to jail I go


As a Rennie, I do know the proper attire to wear under a kilt. 


Socks and shoes 
DA DUN CHISH! Okay, there's my bad joke for the day. 

I'm debating on dressing my son as a mini 40s mobster, and going as the zombie version of Betty Crocker (40s - 50s housewife). Need to find something that would work okay with the funeral home display.


----------



## wstc314

Atelier*Motives said:


> As a Rennie, I do know the proper attire to wear under a kilt.
> 
> 
> Socks and shoes
> DA DUN CHISH! Okay, there's my bad joke for the day.
> 
> I'm debating on dressing my son as a mini 40s mobster, and going as the zombie version of Betty Crocker (40s - 50s housewife). Need to find something that would work okay with the funeral home display.


You have to make those jokes when you get the chance, nothing to be ashamed - it was a fine joke  

I think that the zombie housewife could be good for the display. Another idea is if you dress your son up like a mobster maybe you could go for as a 40's socialite zombie (though I think with a funeral home display just about any sort of zombie would be great!)

I'm thinking of going a bit retro myself this year. Leaning towards a WWI fighter pilot at the moment. Found a great jacket for it that isn't too dear recently.


----------



## TrickRTreater

http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/130/photo49vn.jpg

http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/6282/photo50y.jpg

http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/2238/photo51m.jpg

All that's left as far as the costume is getting the sleeves and pants hemmed/altered.

After that, I get some under mask prosthetics and a bald cap, and then my Part 3 hockey mask from Devil's Latex!

this will be my first, actually completed slasher costume EVER.


----------



## Magickbean

dawright03 said:


> We are considering something similar to this look too. The stitched look across the lips is makeup isn't it and not actually lips sewn shut? What is the best way to get the stitched mouth effect as we had considered gluing stitches across the lips but makeup would be so much easier.


I did this look last year, it's just lines drawn across the lips to symbolise the teeth. All you need is a steady hand and a good waterproof black liquid eyeliner. I used Mac's Liquidlast eyeliner and it lasted all night 

For the last two years in a row, I've done Dia de los Muertos themed parties and dressed accordingly - last year was the Silvia Ji inspired make-up (which you can see in my avatar) and this dress: http://www.getcutie.co.uk/raw.php?page=assets&key=4365dc8a5c&name=-MG-9927-2.jpg with a handmade black lace and roses veil. The year before was a hand painted skeleton top worn underneath an Aztec print maxi dress. You can wear pretty much anything with Day of the Dead make up, but anything with a Mexican flair co-ordinates best.

This year I'm doing a Vampire masquerade themed party, so I'm planning to be Marie Antoinette as a vampire. Looking forward to making it!


----------



## HalloweenChick

jokersall said:


> I am totally in love with these, but no idea on a costume to go with. Any ideas?





That looks really familiar for some reason.









[/QUOTE]

For the skull picture you could use this http://www.halloweenandcostumes.com/p-2905-day-of-the-dead-boneyard-bride-adult-costume.aspx For the half face one you could make it like an evil cat lady and use one of these: http://www.halloweenandcostumes.com/p-160-feisty-feline-cat-woman-costume.aspx or http://www.halloweenandcostumes.com/p-329-queen-of-felines-cat-costume.aspx


----------



## CaliforniaGirl

I'm thinking of being a vampire and dressing up like this 
http://www.etsy.com/listing/75921052/custom-vampire-queen-of-bloody-hearts
But that particular is one is so expensive. It is beautiful tho. I'm looking around seeing what I can get or piece together for cheaper.
CaliforniaGirl


----------



## Dr.Kreepy

I've got it narrowed to 4.
Rooster Cogburn
Zombie gunfighter
Zombie Elvis
Lon Chaneys London After Midnight Character.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl

I just found this one http://www.fearscapestudios.com/product_detail.php?id=1897&catid=12&catsubid=269 So now I'm not sure heh. They don't seem to have small tho.
CaliforniaGirl


----------



## CaliforniaGirl

Whoa where is that half face pic from ? That's awesome.


----------



## dawgjanet

I want to do something sexy. I don't know what though....i like looking through content sites to try and find ideas, but there are so many. I don't want something cliche. Anyone have any ideas?
http://sexycostumeguide.com/


----------



## Atelier*Motives

CaliforniaGirl said:


> Whoa where is that half face pic from ? That's awesome.


It's a painted version of a Hollow from the anime series Bleach. The Hollows are supposed to be something like lost souls turned baddy.

Tutorial Time!!


----------



## cherryred

I'm going to be a wingged grim reaper. I was going to be little dead ridding hood.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

CaliforniaGirl said:


> I'm thinking of being a vampire and dressing up like this
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/75921052/custom-vampire-queen-of-bloody-hearts
> But that particular is one is so expensive. It is beautiful tho. I'm looking around seeing what I can get or piece together for cheaper.
> CaliforniaGirl


That is beautiful! We have local costume shops (year round that does theatre costumes mostly) that rent gorgeous stuff for Halloween. I rented a gorgeous vampire gown a couple years ago and it was $60 for the whole Halloween weekend! I like to rent because I don't want to be the same thing every year. To me its cost effective and better quality than I could afford to buy - you might look into shops in your area. Ours is called Disguises but I don't think its a chain.


----------



## JLWII2000

im going as casey anthony. i bought the mask on ebay for 1 million


----------



## spoiledbrat72

I have a 6 and an 8 yr old so I'm working on making Monster High doll costumes. My daughter wants to be Lagoona Blue, my son wants to be Holt Hyde, and I'm going as Frankiestien. First year to try to make costumes, wish me lucky LOL


----------



## Nelvira

I'm going to be Anne Bonny this year. Already finished my costume. So excited!


----------



## printersdevil

Well, I am having trouble with my witch costume for this year. It is a challenge to find a new twist for the third year. But, I am working on it. I bought a full length black sparkly material dress with the matching jacket at Goodwill. It has rhinestones all around the neckline. I am thinking of doing something glitzy---Putting on the Witch. The dress was dirt cheap and I hate not to use it. So, of course, witchy is the thing for my Be WITCHY party.

For the annual Boo Bash, I am going to be a gypsy fortune teller. I found a solid color skirt that will be great and today picked up a blouse that i can pull off the shoulders and will look great. Now, I am on the hunt for some scarves and a vest and wide belt. I found a perfect pair of boots today at a little shoe store on deep discount. They were even available in my size in a wide width, which I need. I put one on and thought I would kill myself in it. The way the heel was made was just too woobly for me. I have been kicking myself that I didn't try on both of them though just to make sure. They were marked down to $10!!!!

The hubby will also be a gypsy or some sort, but I haven't even given it any thought. So, if you have pics or ideas, please let me know.


Edited today: Okay, I decided against the solid skirt because I found a much better one today on clearance. I also bought a long metal belt and a sort of long vest--shrug and some great earrings. I am getting excited about this.


----------



## z_thinman

I am still hoping on going as something ghoulish, but that will depend on my three year old daughter. She wants me to be a prince and she's fairly persuasive. I'll see if I cant change her mind or get her to compromise. Maybe Prince of the Zombies?


----------



## B Scary

I've been thinking about doing Katy Perry ET costume but I haven't been able to figure just how to do it. Any ideas?


----------



## TrickRTreater

B Scary said:


> I've been thinking about doing Katy Perry ET costume but I haven't been able to figure just how to do it. Any ideas?



To the internet!

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...y+perry+et+costume&aq=1m&oq=katy+perry+et+cos

Hope this helps in some way.


----------



## foxall

RunawayOctober -

My friend did this last year and it looked amazing. At the moment, this is the only pic I have on this computer, but if you want some closer shots, I have some I can dig up. She wore a white dress with a black lace shawl, and did some roses in her hair. I can't remember how they stayed in place, but if you're serious about this costume, I can certainly ask her. I do know that the makeup was a pain, and she couldn't smile or show any emotions or it would crack. But she wore this for probably 6 to 8 hours total, so it certainly lasted well.

Dia de los Muertos Girl


----------



## foxall

This year is Heroes & Villains, so I'm going as my favorite comic book character: Catwoman! Since those morph suits are out this year, I'm going to get one of those, add some high boots, gloves, and a belt to finish the look. I'll cut open the face part and modify it with some cat ears to mimic the mask. I'm trying to combine a few of Catwoman's outfits over the years, so I'll probably open the face entirely and let my hair out the back, and use a black domino to cover my eyes. 

I am super excited about this costume, but slightly nervous about wearing a body suit. I'll be grabbing a pair of spanx I think!


----------



## seelie8504

I am pretty excited about my costume, although I haven't started on it yet. I am going to go as Ursula from the little mermaid. 










I am going to make mine with a black dress and a purple petticoat. 

Last year I was out of the country for Halloween so I didn't get to really do a costume, and the year before I changed my mind too many times and spend so much time getting my party ready I ended up throwing together a vampire costume literally about 15 min. before the party. So this year, I am determined to be prepared!


----------



## eberphoto

I am going to be a TSA Agent Zombie.


----------



## tweety16_6

i will be a zom-bee this year. as in a dead bee.......
got the girly bee costume already but it looks too "alive" so i have to make some changes... lol, dirt, old fake leaves, twigs and of course some dead flowers. making some wounds and scars to the face and arms. anyone have any more suggestions?


----------



## freudstein

Go for the zombie variation! You can do the classic costume any time of the year!


----------



## obcessedwithit

I think we are going as the phantom of the opera and Christine....found some items to create the gown/s worned have to decide which one...................


----------



## Exotic Seamstress

I want to be Jessica Rabbit!


----------



## seelie8504

tweety16_6 said:


> i will be a zom-bee this year. as in a dead bee.......
> got the girly bee costume already but it looks too "alive" so i have to make some changes... lol, dirt, old fake leaves, twigs and of course some dead flowers. making some wounds and scars to the face and arms. anyone have any more suggestions?


You should definitely have a broken stinger!


----------



## Moomi

I will have a halloweenparty with a costumecontest, so i don't want to be better than my guest, but still really creative. I will use the makeups that someone posted here, you know those with red and black and stuff. yeah. And i will have a black gothic dress, black hair, black hat and black shoes. Really nice i think.


----------



## DeadMeat

I'm working on an idea that combines those man on the back illusion costumes with a scaled down stalkabout. 

Think this:









Combined with this:









But a bit more on the gruesome side. It's still in the sketching design phase but it's starting to flesh out.. To the hardware store!

My girlfriend on the other hand fell in love with the sugar skull Dia de los Muertos makeups and is working on a costume around those.


----------



## Halloween Scream

This year I am breaking with my usual tradition of dark, scary costumes and I'm going as a jellyfish. I started on it today, and already the "tentacles" have exceeded my greatest expectations. This might shape up to be my greatest Halloween costume ever!


----------



## Si-cotik

RunawayOctober said:


> I am totally in love with these, but no idea on a costume to go with. Any ideas?


These scream Zombie Rockabilly to me...dull I know but it's my two cents.


----------



## anazasie

This is my first halloween so I'm going as a female pirate - arrgghhhh


----------



## christmascandy1

i think i have narrowed my search into either snow white or the "naughty" nurse....lol


----------



## christmascandy1

*love it!!*



Si-cotik said:


> These scream Zombie Rockabilly to me...dull I know but it's my two cents.


love that second pic!!!--Beautiful!!


----------



## Lenore

halloweencreature said:


> I've been thinking of doing some sort of a "Nazi Zombie" soldier, but a girl soldier of course!
> 
> View attachment 17124


I was kind of a Nazi zombie last year.  Actually some Second WW female officer zombie. I wish I had made it even more nazi, with that famous red sleeve bandage but I wasn´t sure how people in this little Finnish town would have reacted. I had a few badges tho, they don´t draw so much attention. (In the lower pic u can see them and the schwastika is disguised cause I was afraid that ppl might actually react to that stuff... But later when we arrived to a little club I felt safe and took that blue-tack off and let my schwastikas show )



















This year I have planned being Death. A beautiful, feminine Death.  White skin, black lipstick and a robe/hood of course but not the kind that covers all. I got Inspiration from this pic (and other pics of the same costume) http://www.danielle-hurley.com/AOD_01_lg.jpg Wings would be cool too but I´m afraid I have a low budget again this year and won´t be able to afford them


----------



## christmascandy1

*2 cute...*

My budget is alllways low...but somehow..i always manage to buy what i want for Halloween!!--lol


----------



## Lenore

christmascandy1 said:


> My budget is alllways low...but somehow..i always manage to buy what i want for Halloween!!--lol


Haha, well I have had two Halloween parties, this year is gonna b the third and every time had a low budget cause I´m still a student and my fiance is unemployed/periodic employment but we still manage to get a lot of stuff for Halloween too ;D Tho the prices here in the North are so crazy that sometimes I just wish I lived somewhere else. In the USA perhaps, cause Halloween is so big there and the prices seem to b a lot lower than here.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Halloween Scream said:


> This year I am breaking with my usual tradition of dark, scary costumes and I'm going as a jellyfish. I started on it today, and already the "tentacles" have exceeded my greatest expectations. This might shape up to be my greatest Halloween costume ever!



I definitely want to see photos.


----------



## christmascandy1

*i hear ya*

but im sure def Finland is alot more Beautiful than here in Texas @ least....your pics of u and your apt prove that!!!


----------



## BrahmaBabe

Nightmare-Dude said:


> Zombie hunter/ Nard Dog (The Office)



I LOOOVVVEEE The Office!!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I"m putting together my version of the Haunted Mansion ghost maid costume. I wish I could sew and make an exact copy. The used constumes are sold for hundreds.


----------



## Lenore

christmascandy1 said:


> but im sure def Finland is alot more Beautiful than here in Texas @ least....your pics of u and your apt prove that!!!


Well it is very beautiful here but sometimes I just get fed up with all the time rising prices and lack of cool Halloween stuff (it is so cool in U.S there are Halloween STORES, wow... ). At least some stores/shops sell worldwide. And there is always eBay and things like that. It´s crazy that with all the costs, duty costs etc. it still can be a lot cheaper for me to buy from U.S than buy the item here.  But enough with the off topic. Thank you a lot


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

^ Hehe, I've been looking at my spending and I can tell you what I'll be for Halloween...Broke!  Nice to meet you Lenore, and welcome to the forum


----------



## DarkManDustin

Just do what I do. Just use clothes, costume pieces, etc. For example, band shirt, leather jacket, leather gloves or arm warmer, black pants, and bandana equals biker. Dress in black, put an envelope or shot glass around your neck like a necklace. Play on blackmail, or, a shot in the dark. I'm gonna wear black long sleeve shirt with a black t shirt under it, black pants, and buy a Jason mask and machete. What gloves should I wear? Ps, gonna wear a baldcap, too. get the idea? Jason!


----------



## BlueFrog

I will once again be covered in a heavy black cloak large enough to train for the Olympic swim team in. I watch my yard haunt closely to ensure the guests are having a good time and nothing walks off. The one thing reliable about the famously variable Chicago weather is that it will be freezing cold and windy on Halloween!


----------



## DelibertiFam

I am being a witchy witch this year and my daughter (will be 9 months) is being a ninja princess.... <3


----------



## Bella Betty

Well this year we're having a Witches/Warlocks and other magical creatures party, so I'll be the witchy hostess and my hubby originally wanted to be a dragon (what a sewing nightmare that would be), but I reminded him that he always gets overheated, so he changed his mind to a warlock. I guess I'm lucky that my Mom made me learn how to sew all those years ago. I can make a theatrical costume, but I can't build a haunt prop with a motor and fog if my life depended on it! It's always about finding the time--OMG I only have 64 days left to get it all done!!!!!!


----------



## Si-cotik

At least you can sew!!! I would so love to learn how!!!!


----------



## Lenore

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> ^ Hehe, I've been looking at my spending and I can tell you what I'll be for Halloween...Broke!  Nice to meet you Lenore, and welcome to the forum


Nice to meet u too, thanks for welcoming me! 

I would love to know how to sew too! I had an attitude in elementary school against textile work (I was kind of a tomboy ) and never even wanted to know how to sew and do other textile work. Now I would just be so happy if I could make clothes myself and of course Halloween costumes!


----------



## CantHalloweenBeTwiceaYear

I am a redhead, so I decided to take advantage of it and go as a skantaly-clad Poison Ivy.


----------



## witchymom

i think i am going to be an 80's valley girl  

my best friend is going as a 50's housewife (which, if you knew her, is laughable  )


----------



## jayb

CantHalloweenBeTwiceaYear said:


> I am a redhead, so I decided to take advantage of it and go as a skantaly-clad Poison Ivy.


Pics PLEASE!!


----------



## CantHalloweenBeTwiceaYear

jayb said:


> Pics PLEASE!!


O there will be!


----------



## Halloween_Honey

I'm not 100% sure yet (I usually change my mind 3-4 times LOL) but I was thinking a badass girl (I'm a tomboy and always dress in jeans and tank tops) or a gypsy...hmmm decisions decisions


----------



## GodOfThunder

I'm going to be the Demon (Gene Simmons)....

I had done it before, but absolutely loved it and it was a huge hit. The boots made me tall, which was nice too. But I picked the costume around the theme for our party this year more than anything. My wife has been battling cancer this year and while she won't have the "official" all clear by Halloween, we're treating it as a "KISS-ing cancer goodbye" bash to add to the Halloween theme.

I had never done really extravagant costumes in the past, but I gotta tell you, it was a BLAST! Well worth it!


----------



## djkeebz

The wife and I and our 2 year old were thinking of an insurance theme...me as Mayhem, Her as Flo and my daughter as the Geico gecko


----------



## freakengine

I finally decided to create a screen-accurate Jason Voorhees from Freddy Vs. Jason. Yeah, it's overdone, but it's hardly ever done right.


----------



## Primrose

Victorian Steampunk this year, although I end up wearing at least a half dozen different costumes before the month is out


----------



## jayb

CantHalloweenBeTwiceaYear said:


> O there will be!


*sigh* Damn weakness to red heads, my kryptonite.


----------



## madame_mcspanky

I'm too poor this year to make/buy a new costume. So that means I'm either gonna be a witch or a cat lady 'cause that is all I've got in the closet.


----------



## printersdevil

I vote for witch---but then I would be a witch every year!!!


----------



## taichi16

I don't have the exact costume plan,but I have the idea. Going to a medieval masquerade ball with all my rennie friends this year, so some kind of maiden with a hand decorated mask to match. Going the whole nine yards, feathers,sequins you name it! Man, I need to get started.....

"Let all Oz be agreed, I'm WICKED through and through"


----------



## Kenpilot

Great Thread. Still not sure what I'll be this year as I change it up each year and scare the crap out of TOTs, and the parents  But this is what I was last year.


----------



## jackied420

I'm attempting my most ambitious costume so far. I'm gonna be Bjork, from her album Homogenic. The costume she is in on the cover. It's kind of a Geisha from outer space look


----------



## Primrose

jackied420- WOW....ambitious indeed! The hair alone is pretty daunting! I definitely hope you post pictures of the results!


----------



## jackied420

Primrose, I will for sure post pics when I get it finished. Actually the hair I've already got sorted out pretty much, the construction of the kimono is what is giving me trouble currently!


----------



## Kenpilot

Primrose said:


> jackied420- WOW....ambitious indeed! The hair alone is pretty daunting! I definitely hope you post pictures of the results!


+2 ..We definitely have to see pics of this Jackied420! Good luck, I'm sure you'll figure it out!


----------



## Edward

Each year my wife and I go as Vampires. However, each year we change the look, we were Traditional Vampires one year, next year to Vampires like the Gary Oldham character at Dracula's castle in Bram Stoker's Dracula. This year we will go as Victorian Era Ghost Vampires in formal ball attire of that period. I will send pics to the forum after our party on the 22nd.


----------



## tekparasite

Here are my two costumes.. Daft Punk


----------



## sweetnothing

Well, last year I was a cannibal/dead Dorothy from the Wizard of Oz... I might stay on that track for a few years and go as dead/zombie/cannibal fairy tale style female characters. So this year... probably Dead Little Red Riding Hood, or dead Alice


----------



## dionicia

Wow tekparasite, those helmets are awesome. Great job.


----------



## freakengine

tekparasite said:


> Here are my two costumes.. Daft Punk


Very cool. A friend of mine built the LED arrays and controllers for the original helmets. He also built the lighting for all of the Tron Legacy suits.


----------



## rckymtnmom

I did the Stepford Wife thing one year. Yellow plastic gloves, dress, apron, bow in the hair, feather duster, etc. Very fun! Good luck.


----------



## BrokenBlacksheep

Hubby is going to be Edward Scissorhands and I'm going to be the girl version.


----------



## Deed

*My 2011 Halloween Costume*

my friend is having a halloween party and there will be a costume contest. I needed a costume and went to this place http://goo.gl/OyHVW I purchased the Doll Box Adult Costume...it is a doll like a Barbie Doll in a box. It's different and cute!!!!!


----------



## WickedWitchJessabel

I'm being Little Dead Riding Hood. I was just practicing the makeup today, so here's a sneak peak:










The blood isn't quite right. Hopefully I'll have the technique down by the night of the party.


----------



## Went

I'm thinking Vampire. I figure it's time to break out a little... I've been a Devil the last three years, and a witch the two years before that.


----------



## rckymtnmom

I love relevant costumres like this!!


----------



## rckymtnmom

I love relevant costumes like this!


----------



## RedSonja

I've decided to go as Black Swan. Actually found a dress at a thrift store that I can modify! I'm so excited about this one! Funny thing is, I thought of it totally last minute! Well, for me it was last minute, usually by now my costume would've been done for at least a month already!


----------



## sean1198

im going to be chuckie from the rugrats.. the only thing im having a problem with is finding the hair all the orasnge wigs ive found are afros; chuckie doent have an afro


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

sean1198 said:


> im going to be chuckie from the rugrats.. the only thing im having a problem with is finding the hair all the orasnge wigs ive found are afros; chuckie doent have an afro


maybe you can get a blonde wig like chuckie's but then use the red hair spray paint??


----------



## joshspiderman

Going As Frank the Bunnky from Donnie Darko


----------



## Dark Passenger

Frank!!!That is one disturbing wabbit.

For my costume, I bought the Unhappily Ever After Malice in Horrorland costume and am making additions. It's going to need a lot more blood sprayed on it, for one thing. 

I bought these screwy looking Cheshire Cat and White Rabbit plushes. I'm sewing the Cheshire Cat to my dress's shoulder; he's my partner in crime, so he gets to live. I will safety pin the White Rabbit to my costume, stick extra pins through his little limbs, and bloody him up a bit. I have a caterpillar that I will sew on somewhere, and I'm going to attach a mini hookah to my dress and the caterpillar's mouth; he gets to live, too. I still need to make a Mad Hatter card, splattered with blood, that I may attach to my Malice head band; he wasn't so lucky, and the dormouse won't be in good shape, either, when I get my hands on him.

I bought a nice, bloody looking heart that will wear a mini heart crown, and I will wear the heart as a necklace with extra blood added on Halloween night. Off with my head, Queen of Hearts? Out with your heart, lady. 

I have tattoo scars that I'll use to spell out Drink Me on my left arm, and I have bite tattoos to go with Eat Me on my right arm. My tights need blood. My wig is white, and my skin will be white as well. I have some time off work coming up, so I'm going to schedule an eye appointment and get fitted for contacts that I can wear with my costume. I like the white-zombie-eyes contacts, but I may go with something crazier. 

Also, I will write on the back of the dress in blood: We're all mad here.

Odds are I'll think of more things to add to the costume, but I'm happy with the way its turning out.


----------



## Peter_Pipeher

gonna make a Dr.Decker costume from Nightbreed http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...9743-home-made-dr-decker-nightbreed-mask.html


----------



## Kenpilot

LadyJackOLantern said:


> I really like this sexy vampire costume, but it's pretty short! Though I think I can just add a little black petticoat and it would be fine. Right now this is my top contender, but it's also the 3rd or 4th costume idea i've had!


Just make sure you post pics if you decide on this costume!!


----------



## Greikate

The Grim Reaper. Complete with hand made aluminum weapon.

Someone is going to get hurt.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

^ It's all fun & games, until someone gets an eye put out. Then, it's just fun...


----------



## sean1198

thanks ill give that a try


----------



## bl00d

My family is going as zombie, we even plan on a family pro photos done.


----------



## The Real Joker

tekparasite said:


> Here are my two costumes.. Daft Punk


These helmets are AMAZING!! 
You are lucky to know someone who has the know-how.
DO WANT....LOLs.

Anyway, I'm going as the Joker (again) this year, with a more accurate (and less expensive) costume.
I bought everything at various thrift stores within the past 2 weeks (long purple coat, pinstripe pants and dress shirt) plus silk dress tie from last Halloween (gold and silver 'step' pattern); I just need my green vest and purple gloves.
Shouldn't cost me no more than $25-27 this year. 
My best find so far, the infamous hexagon pattern dress shirt ($2.99 VS $60 online)


----------



## kittyvibe

I have no idea what to be this year. I barely got by last year too. Odd for me because I usually have something planned/working on months in advance.


----------



## Peter_Pipeher

finally finished this dr.decker mask....just gotta find the black trench coat now


----------



## rckymtnmom

Go ahead and get the afro and modify it to fit Chucky.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Umbrella Corp. Special Response Team or SRT. I don't have my BDU's on(They're in the wash).



Umbrella Corporation: *






*International Biological Solutions Business is Our Life


----------



## Sleepersatty99

I will be a zombie this year. The ToT's get a kick out trying to figure out what zombie is really.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

I usually do that as well. Its hilarious whenyou give a great big UGHHH! They scurry like rats..


----------



## denilehold

That's great. I might try zombie as well, but I have no idea how to do make-up and costume.


----------



## rockplayson

This year I'm going to be a scarecrow but with a giant pumpkin head.


----------



## Kitty

*SAD*, I will be at work., no costumes allowed.


----------



## TrickRTreater

My 98% completed F13 Part 3 Jason Voorhees costume


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Not good at make up? Order a Hollywood FX style mask from Midnight Studios. It’s my opinion they are the best in the business.

Everyone takes a turn in the box………..


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Oh poor Kitty.....


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Call out sick! YAY!!!!!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

So would you be a scare crow or a pumpkin head?? 

Are you going to carry around a really huge knife? 

I think its mandatory that you carry a large cutting instrument if you are a scare crow with a pumpkin head. I think its some sort of regulation. You might want to check into that.

Everyone takes a turn in the box.....


----------



## joshspiderman

Changing mine, to Logan/wolverine from xmen, be wary of the PMG Frank the bunny costume. It is very very poor quality, I was covered in fur from just trying it on once, the mask is latex based and just flops around, and the overall construction of it would have been done better by a 5 year old. stay away from this costume. lol but Im very pumped for my wolverine costume


----------



## joossa

Excellent costumes and ideas guys! 

I've already posted my costume pages back, but here is my kid brother's costume:


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

OMG! Its the dwarf from Expedia.com! Someone overbooked! EGADS! HE LOOKS VERY UPSET!!!


----------



## SasyGrl31

I am gonna be a zombie. Been doing alot of research on youtube for make up tips......
Is is sad that I already have an idea of what I want to be for NEXT Halloween??


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Thinking ahead....thats a good thing..


----------



## rckymtnmom

I love doing something involving a current event so can't plan too far out. This year the hubs and I are Neal Schon and Michaele Salahi.


----------



## jayb

I was going to be an evil clown, but the foam latex appliance I wanted is sold out, and I'm having trouble finding all the components for under a million dollars. May have to come up with a last minute change, has to be something that has a personality to engage the people as they enter the haunted house.


----------



## brew8354

This year we are going as an original sixties Playboy bunny and Hugh Hefner. I got the idea after seeing ads for the new series the Playboy Club on NBC, but of course they just canceled the show. Oh well, I still love my costume, it is totally authentic except it is velour instead of satin. Otherwise the woman who made it did a great job. Can't wait until our party on the 22nd.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

I can't wait to see the pics of the bunnies! God I love this forum!


----------



## TheCostumer

If I do get a halloween party invite this year I will dress out as Martha Stewart, The Domestic Diva.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL

We don't have hardly any trick or treeters in our neighborhood. If we did I could dress out as Martha and pass out the halloween treats.


----------



## chili

For years I've been so busy on final touches right up to TOT time I never get into costume. This year I'm making a hearse to take the little ones out TOT'ing so I think I will be the Grim Reaper.


----------



## princess creepy

I LOVE this!!



Laurie S. said:


> I'm going to be one of Dexter's victims. All I need is Saran Wrap and plastic sheeting...in strategic places...


----------



## princess creepy

well, thanks to this thread, I have several ideas now!

My 30th Birthday Halloween Costume Party is on the 22nd and I am trying to come up with something EPIC! I love the sexy-scary-bloody costume, I was a zombie schoolgirl last year.

I really may rip off the Dexter Victim idea, but also debating about zombie Marilyn Monroe, a Wicked Queen, a female version of Death, Sally from Nitemare before xmas, and now those Silvia Ji pictures inspire me to do something down that road... 
Any suggestion?


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Oh my....Why have strategic places? Au Natural is more realistic....


----------



## Luna C. Moonrider

I love the old West. This year I'm going to be a Soiled Dove.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

I like zombies. Soiled Dove is a new one for me......


----------



## Luna C. Moonrider

Zombies are cool! I love 'em, but this year I've decided to go with a Wild West theme. It was tough for a gal to make a living back in the 1890's, so many turned to prostitution. The term "Soiled Doves", referred to Ladies of the night, Women of ill repute, hookers, if you will. Think saloon girl. And for added measure, so I won't be confused with any old saloon girl, I'm gonna smear myself up with some dirt and grime.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Oh that sounds like fun....


*Everyone takes a turn in the box....*





LOL I should have skipped my signature line on this thread.....


----------



## brew8354

oaklawn Crematory said:


> I can't wait to see the pics of the bunnies! God I love this forum!


Haha! Hopefully it will not be too cold!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Every year I choose an Iconic Horror character for my Home Haunt, so I'm running out of characters so I'm being ambitious and I'm going to try to pull off Regan McNeil. I don't know if I can pull it off because I'm a guy but I'm going to try. Got the contacts, the wig, night gown, make up kit, latex, I'm going to try try some down lighting, set up a bed (taking place in garage) got some exorcist sound board recordings of grunts, evil voice, etc..well see how it goes...


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

I'm holding out for the bunnies.....


----------



## Dark Passenger

princess creepy said:


> I LOVE this!!


I second that.


----------



## princess creepy

the Dexter victim is a great idea, but if I wrapped myself in plastic, I would want to kill myself after 10 minutes of sweating! I would not look sexy after that... instead, I've decided to be a Dark Ring Master -I got a petticoat dress and top hat today, this week I'll sew the ringmaster vest with long tails and wrist cuffs, Also, I will do some sort of paint job on my face, and I bought two spray bloods- for clothing and skin, last weekend at spirit, definitely going to test drive them this week... my party is this weekend (costume decision not a minute too soon!) Pics coming! Damn I love Halloween!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Ohmy Princess creepy, that sounds pretty kewl!


----------



## rosebud89

Im going to be the sundrop girl! From the commercial u know 'drop it like its hot, drop it like its hot'


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

OMG! Too funny!


----------



## jayb

O.K. back to an evil clown, I know done a lot, but with mostly lame rubber masks, pieces are coming together.


----------



## brew8354

brew8354 said:


> Haha! Hopefully it will not be too cold!


Here is the bunny!! It did get cold, but not until really late! Happy Halloween


----------



## DarkManDustin

Check my profile for my Jason costume pics.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Oh my oh my...!


----------



## horrorstories

I shaved my face and got some old glasses, it was easy to pull off Clark Kent.


----------

